# My New Favorite Sweater Lull (K)



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I recently posted about the really unique designs I have knitted by Hiroko Fukatsu. 

First the Hitofude, then Polaris and now Lull. Knitting one is like reading a good book.... I just can't put it down! This pattern is available for purchase from Ravelry and costs 200 yen... YES... That translates to a whopping $1.67 US!

This is the Lull and I knitted it using 11 skeins of Patons WoolSuperwash DK... One of my favorites... Very affordable and wonderful to knit and wear. 

I took the advice of a Ravelry member's notes and added a few extra underarm stitches and opted against the bell sleeves, knitting them straight to below the elbow and adding lace trim. Other than those two changes, I knitted this according to pattern directions. 

I knitted the size SMALL, 33" bust and it fits perfectly!

I usually prefer a more fitted style, but the slight empire waist on this appealed to me and the unique lace design at the back acts as elastic to pull it in and prevents the front from looking too blousy. Although... My sweet, kind, dear knitting buddy (who shall remain nameless) Sockit2me... Oops! Commented "Now you can go ahead and get pregnant!" Nice! &#128525;&#128525;

I cannot recommend her designs enough... Such unique construction they are a real "page turner" to knit!!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful sweater and knitting and choice of color. I have a feeling my daughter would like this one


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

You are definitely correct about the designer and her works of beauty. You have surely created a work the designer would also be proud off :thumbup: Wish I fit in that size :hunf: :mrgreen: :hunf:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Just gorgeous! You sure motored through that one fast. Seems just a few days ago you were posting the start of it.

Wear with pride!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't forget the baby clothes that need to be knitted.
So many Darling little outfits for babies!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! That is so beautiful . Such details .


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

That is a really cute design, and it looks good on you. Great job!


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Well done Amy. The design details are beautiful. Looks great on you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I love the look of this project and you look great in it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

I think the empire waist with the deep v-neck neck looks very flattering on you. And you certainly picked the perfect colour too!


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow Amy! I love this. Ps: my neck situation is all sorted out and I'm finally back at work: community health case manager. I didn't need surgery after all, &#128047; thanks for your support. Xx


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

Were the instructions easy to understand? Are the patterns written out or charted?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow Amy Beautiful!!! It looks great on you... thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

kniturassoff said:


> Wow Amy! I love this. Ps: my neck situation is all sorted out and I'm finally back at work: community health case manager. I didn't need surgery after all, 🐯 thanks for your support. Xx


So very happy to hear that! 😃😃


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Timeflies54 said:


> Were the instructions easy to understand? Are the patterns written out or charted?


This pattern was not difficult... Just different in construction. It is very well-written including photos (several photos showing different components) and very detailed descriptions of techniques. The lace portion is both charted and written.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely sweater, suits you well


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's very nice


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work, Amy!.. I have the pattern and am still trying to find time to make it..


----------



## mschmidt333 (Aug 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice... :thumbup:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I love it....thanks for sharing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful sweater! I love the details on it and will check out the designer's patterns when I get a minute.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful sweater,fabulous work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

So cute! Your knitting is fantastic. It looks great on you too.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I still say that it's perfect for a baby bump!!! &#128540;&#128118;


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It does look lovely. I remember when you started this and thought how nice the design was and it certainly suits you


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

That is beautiful. With your changes, it's one-of-a-kind, too.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Really pretty! I love the color and all the smart and unique aspects of that pattern. Does it also have some lace detail around the hem?


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

It is a beautiful sweater and looks wonderful on you. Great knitting!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater; looks great on you.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm going to check out this designer, based on your enthusiasm! Beautifully knitted!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks lovely on you Amy.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Super


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Really nice love the color and style


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pattern...Great job!


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks and fits great!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, Amy. Can't seem to access pattern site, so could you share the size range for this sweater?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work Amy and it looks gorgeous on you. &#128158;


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> Beautiful sweater, Amy. Can't seem to access pattern site, so could you share the size range for this sweater?


XS- XXL

here is the link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lull-2


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

very attractive


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Simply beautiful...


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

You look great in the sweater. It's a beautiful pattern with design elements that make it special. Lovely~


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Very stylish, looks great on you!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Amy, love the sweater, however, I'm afraid I'm a little more endowed than a33 inch bust, so I don't think it would look good on me, love your work though.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

really like this one!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! ;0)


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Great work! I'm on my way to buy the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

That is just gorgeous. You did a beautiful job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

That is a beautiful sweater and I much prefer your sleeves to those of the pattern! Lovely work!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

tricialynn051 said:


> I think the empire waist with the deep v-neck neck looks very flattering on you. And you certainly picked the perfect colour too!


Agree with all. Lovely sweater on you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and you look awesome!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

pebblecreek said:


> Amy, love the sweater, however, I'm afraid I'm a little more endowed than a33 inch bust, so I don't think it would look good on me, love your work though.


Yeah... I was not exactly PROUD to "announce" my bust size...😥😥. But the pattern is available in a wide range of sizes (for those lucky "endowed" ladies) Link posted on the previous page by marilyngf... Thanks, Marilyn...


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

It is a beautiful sweater and I love the fact that you are confident enough to change the pattern to suit you better and that you share so freely. Keep it up!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

So cute and comfy looking, and in my favorite color.
Another great knit, Amy! Keep them coming. :thumbup:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I LOVE that sweater!!! Looks so good on you


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love the style and it looks great on you. Beautiful yarn and as always lovely knitting.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice! I have at least one granddaughter and a niece who would like this. Great modeling!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have both patterns and can't wait to start it!!!


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knitalot (Sep 12, 2013)

Really stunning!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Oooh that is lovely looks great


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

That is some good work


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Really like the design. You did a wonderful job.
Think it looks better on than on hanger.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Love it!!! I don't think you have ever knit anything that I didn't love! You look great in it. I will be going to order the pattern right now. Thank you as always for sharing&#128512;


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Perfectly knitted and absolutely beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great sweater!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmmm! I think I just found a new sweater for me to knit for me. I made the Margot sweater and it was a bit too fitted for me. So, this last weekend I gave it to my friend (she's a size 2 so I know it won't be too tight on her!) who is always a little chilled. Even here in Redding when it is 100 degrees!

Off to look for the pattern.....


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate coming late to things like this; I can't think of any new superlatives, so I'll just say "Ditto" to all the above.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Lovely &#128077;


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking sweater. Please, please have your hubby take a pic, front and back to see all the great detail.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Very pretty, Amy.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love this, and you certainly make a very pretty model.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

You look fabulous in this lovely sweater. The colour really suits you! Thankyou very much for posting - making me think it would make a great present. Ravelry here I come!


----------



## Kit-Kat (May 25, 2015)

Your sweater & your selfie are beautiful! When I take a selfie, I end up looking like a very old deer in headlights!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Amy, you rock! What an awesome knitter you are! I admire your courage to go forth and knit. I still have yet to make my first sweater. I am simply too chicken...buckbuckbuckbuckbuck! At least I am working on socks. Some day...


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Great sweater and looks wonderful on you.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Wonderful. I like your sleeves much better than on the ravelry picture. You are an amazing knitter. One question though. Did you knit the sweater for your husband to wear at work or is he still embarrassing you with his "ratty" one? 

MaggieNow


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> Wonderful. I like your sleeves much better than on the ravelry picture. You are an amazing knitter. One question though. Did you knit the sweater for your husband to wear at work or is he still embarrassing you with his "ratty" one?
> 
> MaggieNow


My my.... It appears as though we have a smarty-pants in the house! Suit yourself... All my best friends know that I LOVE to be the butt of the joke... They know me well enough to tease me relentlessly. You, Missy have just earned yourself the distinction of being my FRIEND!

Nice going.. No "takesies-backsies"!!! 😜😜😜

I am so looking forward to knitting him that sweater AND so dreading it at the same time. I am considering taking the advice of my knitting buddy, Sockit2me and break up the stockinette with a pattern.

Talk later, BESTIE!!!!! 😳😳😳😁😁😁😉😉😉😜😜😜


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> My my.... It appears as though we have a smarty-pants in the house! Suit yourself... All my best friends know that I LOVE to be the butt of the joke... They know me well enough to tease me relentlessly. You, Missy have just earned yourself the distinction of being my FRIEND!
> 
> Nice going.. No "takesies-backsies"!!! 😜😜😜
> 
> ...


Ha ha. I am proud to be your friend Amy.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweater...enjoy!


----------



## Knitknutsy (Apr 5, 2015)

Gorgeous sweater.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

You certainly knit beautifully Amy, and thanks for the info on the small size fitting. I might have a go at this - and won't have to do the juggling to get the fit :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Amy, you've come through with another gorgeous sweater. Nice changes you have made. It looks like a perfect fit and you look lovely in it. We go back several years together, and I wish you good luck in your new career and anything else that is new in your life. Love your new avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn) :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandyd0714 (Jul 3, 2015)

Beautiful sweater! Now i need the pattern!


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

cute


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Hi, Amy!

Thanks for suggesting the pattern. As usual, I skimped on the yarn and did it with Elann something bought from Amazon as Elann is out of business. So I thought I'd run out and added some stash called Zara. It's all machine washable...turned out a bit loose and somewhat maternity-ish, and I wish it was all in the burgundy colour, but I'll wear it as is. The increases in the sleeves are noticeable, even after blocking, therefore the darker colour would be better. I found the translation a bit confusing, as I previously mentioned, but I winged it and it worked...
Thanks again!
Jan


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Hi, Amy!
> 
> Thanks for suggesting the pattern. As usual, I skimped on the yarn and did it with Elann something bought from Amazon as Elann is out of business. So I thought I'd run out and added some stash called Zara. It's all machine washable...turned out a bit loose and somewhat maternity-ish, and I wish it was all in the burgundy colour, but I'll wear it as is. The increases in the sleeves are noticeable, even after blocking, therefore the darker colour would be better. I found the translation a bit confusing, as I previously mentioned, but I winged it and it worked...
> Thanks again!
> Jan


It looks GREAT! Love the contrasting lace! I was concerned about the sleeve increases as well... That is why I knitted them straight. Thanks for sharing.. I love yours!!


----------



## Bubbyof4 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks! I should add that this is not a sweater for the chubbies! It's okay, but that's it. I think I'd make it in Medium if I were to make it again...


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Amy and Bubbyof4 - you both did an amazing job on these. Two beautiful interpretations of the same pattern. Thanks for sharing your pictures and ideas.

MaggieNow


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Something to think about:

Good for shorter, petite figures and those with big tums as the empire top creates the illusion of length and skims the body, camouflaging wide hips or a thick waist.



Bubbyof4 said:


> Thanks! I should add that this is not a sweater for the chubbies! It's okay, but that's it. I think I'd make it in Medium if I were to make it again...


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

It looks really good and good on you


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Something to think about:
> 
> Good for shorter, petite figures and those with big tums as the empire top creates the illusion of length and skims the body, camouflaging wide hips or a thick waist.


I think it is a matter of personal preference/taste/style. Mine fits snugly.... Not too tight..., nothing I could have worn when pregnant... I am tall (5'9" tall) and it is my favorite sweater. I am "medium" all the way around (I do not have wide hips nor a "tummy") but made the small and love the fit!! It is not a TRADITIONAL empire style as the "empire" hits above the bust... Instead of below.

Many knitters on Ravelry adjusted the bodice to allow for wider hips and tummy. I knitted mine straight for a snug fit.

It sounds as if you have knitted this one? How did you find the fit?


----------



## Bubbyof4 (Jun 15, 2013)

Mine is straight too, but unlike you, I'm short, (4'11") and shrinking too! Yiiiikes! It does start the empire waist over the bust (why do they call it "waist"?), but certainly I have to wear something underneath as the opening is so large at the neck! Wish I was tall (sigh) and svelte too...always dieting, then not, then dieting again.
Anyway, I'm about to start fixing your poncho which you designed -- Orvis, is it? -- only I can't find it. Was knitting in Florida a couple of years ago, and didn't read "increase one row, then one row straight..." or something. I just kept increasing every row and wondered why it looks like a V !!! Silly me!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Bubbyof4 said:


> Mine is straight too, but unlike you, I'm short, (4'11") and shrinking too! Yiiiikes! It does start the empire waist over the bust (why do they call it "waist"?), but certainly I have to wear something underneath as the opening is so large at the neck! Wish I was tall (sigh) and svelte too...always dieting, then not, then dieting again.
> Anyway, I'm about to start fixing your poncho which you designed -- Orvis, is it? -- only I can't find it. Was knitting in Florida a couple of years ago, and didn't read "increase one row, then one row straight..." or something. I just kept increasing every row and wondered why it looks like a V !!! Silly me!


Go to search and put in "Orvis" Poncho Pattern or try Michele's "Orvis" Poncho. There are a few under Amy's name.

Maggie


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

I know...I've made it, and can't find it...had it in Florida...duh!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> I know...I've made it, and can't find it...had it in Florida...duh!


Go to: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230615-1.html

Maggie


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

I have the pattern, I meant I can't find the finished poncho which I want to rip and redo! Thanks, though!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> I have the pattern, I meant I can't find the finished poncho which I want to rip and redo! Thanks, though!


LOL! Clearly my mind was running down a whole different path. Well I found the pattern that you didn't need. Now if I could just find the poncho that you do.

Maggie


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Hee hee!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Hi, Amy!
> 
> Thanks for suggesting the pattern. As usual, I skimped on the yarn and did it with Elann something bought from Amazon as Elann is out of business. So I thought I'd run out and added some stash called Zara. It's all machine washable...turned out a bit loose and somewhat maternity-ish, and I wish it was all in the burgundy colour, but I'll wear it as is. The increases in the sleeves are noticeable, even after blocking, therefore the darker colour would be better. I found the translation a bit confusing, as I previously mentioned, but I winged it and it worked...
> Thanks again!
> Jan


Elann sells exclusively through Amazon, they are still in business.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Nice sweater and I like the change in the sleeve.


Sorry Amy/Annelisse another mistake. I hope you will understand as you have gone to so much trouble to reference all of these projects on your Ravelry account as Annelisse. I know this will be a large task for you. I just do not like this sweater or the changes that you have made to the sleeve. Very sorry Amy/Annelisse I hope you are enjoying your time on Ravelry. I see you have made a bunch of new friends the last couple of days. Good for you! Enjoy Ravelry as it is such a great source of patterns.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Sorry Amy/Annelisse another mistake. I hope you will understand as you have gone to so much trouble to reference all of these projects on your Ravelry account as Annelisse. I know this will be a large task for you. I just do not like this sweater or the changes that you have made to the sleeve. Very sorry Amy/Annelisse I hope you are enjoying your time on Ravelry. I see you have made a bunch of new friends the last couple of days. Good for you! Enjoy Ravelry as it is such a great source of patterns.


The fact that AmyKnits/Annelisse spent all that time looking up every post you've ever made on her projects and put them on another forum simply proves what we've known all along - your opinion is VERY important to her. She always claimed that you were jealous of her, we know for sure now that it's the other way around. Why else would she want everyone all over the world to see what you said? Since she can't post here anymore, she figures she'll go to a bigger audience. It's sad enough that she has to make up profiles to make comments on her own work, so she's going to use the ones that mean the most to her. She must have a very sad, unfulfilled life to have to use the comments of a complete stranger to make her feel worthwhile. I almost feel sorry for her. Almost. But not quite.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> The fact that AmyKnits/Annelisse spent all that time looking up every post you've ever made on her projects and put them on another forum simply proves what we've known all along - your opinion is VERY important to her. She always claimed that you were jealous of her, we know for sure now that it's the other way around. Why else would she want everyone all over the world to see what you said? Since she can't post here anymore, she figures she'll go to a bigger audience. It's sad enough that she has to make up profiles to make comments on her own work, so she's going to use the ones that mean the most to her. She must have a very sad, unfulfilled life to have to use the comments of a complete stranger to make her feel worthwhile. I almost feel sorry for her. Almost. But not quite.


She is a nut job for sure. Can you imagine the time and energy she has wasted on this nonsense. She had to search her topics find my post and then add to her Annelisse Ravelry page. Some she even quoted word for word plus add the link on her Annelisse Ravelry pages back to KP. Her poor family to have to deal with her everyday. Amy/Annelisse or whoever you are portraying today get some professional help my dear as you seem to need it. I find it very sad.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> She is a nut job for sure. Can you imagine the time and energy she has wasted on this nonsense. She had to search her topics find my post and then add to her Annelisse Ravelry page. Some she even quoted word for word plus add the link on her Annelisse Ravelry pages back to KP. Her poor family to have to deal with her everyday. Amy/Annelisse or whoever you are portraying today get some professional help my dear as you seem to need it. I find it very sad.


She says on her first post here that she's knitted a Hitofude - that must be the only thing she's knitted she hasn't shown on here or Ravelry. How odd!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

My comment was made some time ago, and Amy seems to still read KP, so she should be aware that serious illness means this would swamp me. A bit hurtful, and yes, I'm sensitive, but old comments really don't apply to a new account on Ravelry. Grateful if this could be corrected. The linking to KP and Ravelry is puzzling.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> She says on her first post here that she's knitted a Hitofude - that must be the only thing she's knitted she hasn't shown on here or Ravelry. How odd!


Well now, that is interesting. She has certainly posted on Ravelry under Annelisse just about everything she has knit, including I may add some acrylic pieces. She has even posted baby knits. Remember her rants about knitting with inferior acrylics as well as "crappy" baby knits, her words by the way. What a lying SOB.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> My comment was made some time ago, and Amy seems to still read KP, so she should be aware that serious illness means this would swamp me. A bit hurtful, and yes, I'm sensitive, but old comments really don't apply to a new account on Ravelry. Grateful if this could be corrected. The linking to KP and Ravelry is puzzling.


All for attention. She is starving for attention good or bad. I call her Ms Lonely Pants.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Katsch said:


> All for attention. She is starving for attention good or bad. I call her Ms Lonely Pants.


 :sm02: Thanks. Wish I hadn't posted, but there you go.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Lostie said:


> :sm02: Thanks. Wish I hadn't posted, but there you go.


There is something you can do. I will be PM'ing you. :sm01:


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

As a fan of AmyKnits' beautiful things that she has knit and of Amy herself on occasion, does anyone know how I can join her group of friends on Ravelry? I can't seem to figure that out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

MaggieNow said:


> As a fan of AmyKnits' beautiful things that she has knit and of Amy herself on occasion, does anyone know how I can join her group of friends on Ravelry? I can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You should learn how to navigate and use that site. This is not a tutorial site for other websites.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

MaggieNow said:


> As a fan of AmyKnits' beautiful things that she has knit and of Amy herself on occasion, does anyone know how I can join her group of friends on Ravelry? I can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Maybe she's already blocked you, in which case you can't contact her.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

MaggieNow said:


> As a fan of AmyKnits' beautiful things that she has knit and of Amy herself on occasion, does anyone know how I can join her group of friends on Ravelry? I can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I wouldnt give you ice in winter,let alone a link. Amyshits was and still is a piece of s..., such a liar, thief, amongst other things, she is causing so much grief to so many I doubt if she will be on Ravelry for much longer so dont waste your time, cause all she will give you is incorrect info same as she tried to do on KP and she was caught out so many times but her skin is as thick as an 8 inch plank and so is her brain, some of her projects I am sure have been bought from the Goodwill store cause they look like that they have, can you tell I dont like her. Oh hi Amy.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You should learn how to navigate and use that site. This is not a tutorial site for other websites.


I have learned how to navigate and use that site. Just that one thing stymied me and I know there are a lot of Ravelry members on here as well and when I joined KP many years ago we all helped each other with any and all topics and sites, blogs, etc. I am not sorry I asked. Just know that your message has been received loud and clear.

MaggieNow


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

kponsw said:


> Maybe she's already blocked you, in which case you can't contact her.


She doesn't seem to realize that the user is now employing a different user name because she's in the Knitter's Protection program.


----------



## 3littlepiggiesknit (May 1, 2016)

MaggieNow said:


> As a fan of AmyKnits' beautiful things that she has knit and of Amy herself on occasion, does anyone know how I can join her group of friends on Ravelry? I can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Really? Why?

Read this first and you might change your mind.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/cindye6556/amy-annelisse-gabrielaknitting


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> She doesn't seem to realize that the user is now employing a different user name because she's in the Knitter's Protection program.


Yes I know she is using Annelisse.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

MaggieNow said:


> I have learned how to navigate and use that site. Just that one thing stymied me and I know there are a lot of Ravelry members on here as well and when I joined KP many years ago we all helped each other with any and all topics and sites, blogs, etc. I am not sorry I asked. Just know that your message has been received loud and clear.
> 
> MaggieNow


Don't you think that asking for instruction on how to use a different/rival knitting site is rather poor etiquette? If you need help with that site the proper place to seek that help, is on THAT site. That was my point!


----------



## 3littlepiggiesknit (May 1, 2016)

MaggieNow said:


> Yes I know she is using Annelisse.


Well then why the question as to how to find her. You have all the info you need.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

MaggieNow said:


> Yes I know she is using Annelisse.


If you know her user name and still can't join her, then she has blocked you. That means she doesn't want to hear from you.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Don't you think that asking for instruction on how to use a different/rival knitting site is rather poor etiquette? If you need help with that site the proper place to seek that help, is on THAT site. That was my point!


Believe me I did ask for help and took every avenue I could. I am usually pretty good with the technical stuff but just was not succeeding so came back to a group of people whom I had helped in the past and who had always been helpful to me so I didn't really think about it being a matter of etiquette. On this site in the past people have asked for help with personal problems, health issues, cooking tips, etc. and this is a knitting site. We had turned into more of a group like the "live' knitting groups where people talk about anything and everything. I took a bit of a break from KP and I didn't realize that things had changed that much. If I offended anyone (and clearly I offended you) then I apologize and I mean that sincerely. That was never my intent. There seems to be room for other types of knitting sites and many knitting blogs so I also was unaware that Rivalry is considered a "rival" knitting site.

MaggieNow


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

MaggieNow said:


> Believe me I did ask for help and took every avenue I could. I am usually pretty good with the technical stuff but just was not succeeding so came back to a group of people whom I had helped in the past and who had always been helpful to me so I didn't really think about it being a matter of etiquette. On this site in the past people have asked for help with personal problems, health issues, cooking tips, etc. and this is a knitting site. We had turned into more of a group like the "live' knitting groups where people talk about anything and everything. I took a bit of a break from KP and I didn't realize that things had changed that much. If I offended anyone (and clearly I offended you) then I apologize and I mean that sincerely. That was never my intent. There seems to be room for other types of knitting sites and many knitting blogs so I also was unaware that Rivalry is considered a "rival" knitting site.
> 
> MaggieNow


It's not proper to ask how to use a website when you are on another website. That's like going into KMart and asking them about WalMart stores and products. It's offensive to the site owner, just as it would be offensive to a store. I'm not sure you are grasping the concept. This is a site for members here to use and people will gladly help you with your concerns on THIS site. Asking for instruction on how to use another site is a far different situation. Would you call Verizon and ask from instructions on using Sprint services?


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> It's not proper to ask how to use a website when you are on another website. That's like going into KMart and asking them about WalMart stores and products. It's offensive to the site owner, just as it would be offensive to a store. I'm not sure you are grasping the concept. This is a site for members here to use and people will gladly help you with your concerns on THIS site. Asking for instruction on how to use another site is a far different situation. Would you call Verizon and ask from instructions on using Sprint services?


I do grasp the concept and would never ask Kmart about WalMart products, nor would I call Verizon and ask for instructions on using Sprint services because I know that they are rival businesses. I disagree that the same applies to KP and Ravelry. I don't see them as rivals but as co-existing knitting sites each with much to offer. I don't think we are going to see eye to eye on this matter so I will withdraw my request for help. I hope I have not been impolite or rude in any way during out conversation.

MaggieNow


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

3littlepiggiesknit said:


> Well then why the question as to how to find her. You have all the info you need.


The problem was not finding her but how to join her group of friends/followers.

MaggieNow


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

kponsw said:


> If you know her user name and still can't join her, then she has blocked you. That means she doesn't want to hear from you.


Well then I guess she has certainly put me in my place.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

MaggieNow said:


> I do grasp the concept and would never ask Kmart about WalMart products, nor would I call Verizon and ask for instructions on using Sprint services because I know that they are rival businesses. I disagree that the same applies to KP and Ravelry. I don't see them as rivals but as co-existing knitting sites each with much to offer. I don't think we are going to see eye to eye on this matter so I will withdraw my request for help. I hope I have not been impolite or rude in any way during out conversation.
> 
> MaggieNow


Actually it's the exact same thing. Websites are businesses and the purpose it to earn income for the owner of the site. The site owner pays for software programs to run the site, for servers, for maintenance, for employees, etc.. You think of KP and Ravelry as simply a community but both are businesses. The advertisers pay the owner to cover costs so the members/users can use the site for free.

I make my living in the internet industry. People like myself, who work in the industry know that our salaries are dependent on the success of the companies we work for, not our competitors. WalMart and KMart are competitors not coexisting retailers. We tend to not realize that millions of jobs depend on internet sites.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Actually it's the exact same thing. Websites are businesses and the purpose it to earn income for the owner of the site. The site owner pays for software programs to run the site, for servers, for maintenance, for employees, etc.. You think of KP and Ravelry as simply a community but both are businesses. The advertisers pay the owner to cover costs so the members/users can use the site for free.
> 
> I make my living in the internet industry. People like myself, who work in the industry know that our salaries are dependent on the success of the companies we work for, not our competitors. WalMart and KMart are competitors not coexisting retailers. We tend to not realize that millions of jobs depend on internet sites.


Very well put. You have added to my knowledge and that is always a good thing as far as I am concerned. Every day that I learn something new is a good day for me. I always hesitate to write a few sentences like these I just have and hope they read as I mean them to read and that you will not think I am being sarcastic. I am not. It is genuinely meant. Your comments will guide me in the future regarding the internet where I spend and enjoy a lot of (way too much of) my time.

MaggieNow


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

MaggieNow said:


> Very well put. You have added to my knowledge and that is always a good thing as far as I am concerned. Every day that I learn something new is a good day for me. I always hesitate to write a few sentences like these I just have and hope they read as I mean them to read and that you will not think I am being sarcastic. I am not. It is genuinely meant. Your comments will guide me in the future regarding the internet where I spend and enjoy a lot of (way too much of) my time.
> 
> MaggieNow


It's very easy to forget that there are real people, real jobs and real corporations involved in what many consider "social media" or simply a way to entertain themselves. It's a multi billion dollar industry. The largest US retailer is not WalMart, it's Amazon.com which is the 2nd largest retailer in the world. Alibaba is #1. Websites with warehouses and no real stores.

I was not trying to be sarcastic or mean but to make the point that websites really are businesses, that provide people with jobs and salaries.

As for AK having possibly blocked you. That is her option and every member of that site has the option to block anyone they choose to. It's the same as the ignore option here on KP, some use it, some do not.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> The problem was not finding her but how to join her group of friends/followers.
> 
> MaggieNow


So you actually want to follow, praise, friend that self entitled twit? I strongly suggest you go back on this site and read some of her rants, insults, as well as the ultimate meltdown in February. That may give you a better picture of this very sick woman's mind set.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> It's very easy to forget that there are real people, real jobs and real corporations involved in what many consider "social media" or simply a way to entertain themselves. It's a multi billion dollar industry. The largest US retailer is not WalMart, it's Amazon.com which is the 2nd largest retailer in the world. Alibaba is #1. Websites with warehouses and no real stores.
> 
> I was not trying to be sarcastic or mean but to make the point that websites really are businesses, that provide people with jobs and salaries.
> 
> As for AK having possibly blocked you. That is her option and every member of that site has the option to block anyone they choose to. It's the same as the ignore option here on KP, some use it, some do not.


You write well. I did not get the impression anywhere in your comments that you were being sarcastic or mean. Having worked full time for 50 years I have great respect for providing people with jobs and salaries.

MaggieNow


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

MaggieNow said:


> The problem was not finding her but how to join her group of friends/followers.
> 
> MaggieNow


She has said she's not taking any new friend requests. She's very busy and doesn't have time for TWO knitting sites.

She's busy alright. Busy stalking members from here and playing connect-the-dots to find them on Ravelry. It's her new full-time job! :sm09:


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> So you actually want to follow, praise, friend that self entitled twit? I strongly suggest you go back on this site and read some of her rants, insults, as well as the ultimate meltdown in February. That may give you a better picture of this very sick woman's mind set.


I would like to follow her work as I think she is very talented. I thought joining her "friends" was a way to do that. I followed her work on KP and was always disappointed when her posts would be informative and fun and would then suddenly turn into witch hunts. It became a lot of work to wade through pages and pages to find answers to the questions asked on the post. I was hoping that would not happen on Ravelry and there would be some good patterns and some of her adaptations that I liked to read about. I do not enjoy the rants on anyone's part. I am interested in the pictures of the projects, and everyone's comments and questions dealing with those projects. I always enjoyed her initial enthusiasm for her newest project and disappointed when it all blew up. I hope that answers your question.

MaggieNow


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> I would like to follow her work as I think she is very talented. I thought joining her "friends" was a way to do that. I followed her work on KP and was always disappointed when her posts would be informative and fun and would then suddenly turn into witch hunts. It became a lot of work to wade through pages and pages to find answers to the questions asked on the post. I was hoping that would not happen on Ravelry and there would be some good patterns and some of her adaptations that I liked to read about. I do not enjoy the rants on anyone's part. I am interested in the pictures of the projects, and everyone's comments and questions dealing with those projects. I always enjoyed her initial enthusiasm for her newest project and disappointed when it all blew up. I hope that answers your question.
> 
> MaggieNow


You mean the patterns she would redesign because the original designer didn't have a clue as to what they were doing(her words), the items she "lifted" from other's websites and claimed as her own? The misinformation she posted, and the constant edits to make herself appear as the only one that knew anything about anything knitting related? You miss all that? Well here's a clue, you can follow her on Ravelry to your heart's content without friending her. Just log on, locate her page and add a bookmark to your bowser, then you don't have to search her out.

Yes, it all blew up, and she has no one to blame but herself. She's the be that started with the name calling, belittling and put down of others. Why anyone would want to follow her is beyond me.
For a taste of her behavior on Ravelry please check out the following links.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/cat2/trouble-trouble-toil-and-trouble

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/cindye6556/amy-annelisse-gabrielaknitting

Nothing's changed.

_ Hi Amy, Annelisse, or whatever name you're using tonight! _


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

One of the really funny things about her Ravelry account is that she specifically states on her profile page that she asked to have her KP account "disable(d) upon request" rather than admitting that she was banned from KP in February 2016. Yet, she spent the next 3+ months creating troll accounts trying to stay here. Although most of those accounts were zeroed out, including when she pretended to be a black woman and then a black man (!), anyone who doubts her efforts to remain on KP can check these links:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Annelisse/mr-greenjeans
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-397344-1.html

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Annelisse/baby-boy-sleep-sack-and-hat
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-397351-1.html#8921455

Who does she think she's fooling?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

kponsw said:


> One of the really funny things about her Ravelry account is that she specifically states on her profile page that she asked to have her KP account "disable(d) upon request" rather than admitting that she was banned from KP in February 2016. Yet, she spent the next 3+ months creating troll accounts trying to stay here. Although most of those accounts were zeroed out, including when she pretended to be a black woman and then a black man (!), anyone who doubts her efforts to remain on KP can check these links:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Annelisse/mr-greenjeans
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-397344-1.html
> ...


Oh there will always be those that have blinders on, and believe she's the queen of all things knitting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cah said:


> She has said she's not taking any new friend requests. She's very busy and doesn't have time for TWO knitting sites.
> 
> She's busy alright. Busy stalking members from here and playing connect-the-dots to find them on Ravelry. It's her new full-time job! :sm09:


Well said Cah. Stalking seems to be her favorite new pastime.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> One of the really funny things about her Ravelry account is that she specifically states on her profile page that she asked to have her KP account "disable(d) upon request" rather than admitting that she was banned from KP in February 2016. Yet, she spent the next 3+ months creating troll accounts trying to stay here. Although most of those accounts were zeroed out, including when she pretended to be a black woman and then a black man (!), anyone who doubts her efforts to remain on KP can check these links:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Annelisse/mr-greenjeans
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-397344-1.html
> ...


You can fool some of the people some of the time but not all of the people all the time. Nice finds good biddy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> The problem was not finding her but how to join her group of friends/followers.
> 
> MaggieNow


Unlike blogs, on Ravelry you cannot 'join' someone's group of friends. What you _can_ do is add that person to *your* list of friends, and check their activity from there.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

MaggieNow said:


> As a fan of AmyKnits' beautiful things that she has knit and of Amy herself on occasion, does anyone know how I can join her group of friends on Ravelry? I can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This is sarcasm, right??? :sm06:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

MaggieNow said:


> The problem was not finding her but how to join her group of friends/followers.
> 
> MaggieNow


Her group of friends/followers consist of one minion and the rest are her aliases or random designers she has befriended to make herself look important!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

MaggieNow said:


> I would like to follow her work as I think she is very talented. I thought joining her "friends" was a way to do that. I followed her work on KP and was always disappointed when her posts would be informative and fun and would then suddenly turn into witch hunts. It became a lot of work to wade through pages and pages to find answers to the questions asked on the post. I was hoping that would not happen on Ravelry and there would be some good patterns and some of her adaptations that I liked to read about. I do not enjoy the rants on anyone's part. I am interested in the pictures of the projects, and everyone's comments and questions dealing with those projects. I always enjoyed her initial enthusiasm for her newest project and disappointed when it all blew up. I hope that answers your question.
> 
> MaggieNow


Witch Hunt?? You need to ask a few of the KP members about that as they were targeted by her to the nth degree - seriously, she nearly got taken to court.

As for her "good patterns and adaptations" - they were abominable!!! She ruined decent designers' patterns and turned them into absolute ludicrous, badly knitted, pieces of crap! Then blamed the designer for their lack of skill!!!!

I'm starting to think you may be her or one of her minions. Sheesh!

:sm25:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Who cares. Follow the crazy woman. She supposedly can't post here, and that makes me happy.
I really try to avoid her Ravelry nonsense, she is psychotic.
She friended some random woman that has fortunate1 as a user name on Rav, thinking it was me, it is not. I live on the west coast, this poor woman lives in either WI or Minnesota. Can you imagine what this woman must think? Especially since crazy, friends then blocks so no one can comment or message her. So poor woman can't even ask what or who or why. Crazy, crazy, crazy!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Who cares. Follow the crazy woman. She supposedly can't post here, and that makes me happy.
> I really try to avoid her Ravelry nonsense, she is psychotic.
> She friended some random woman that has fortunate1 as a user name on Rav, thinking it was me, it is not. I live on the west coast, this poor woman lives in either WI or Minnesota. Can you imagine what this woman must think? Especially since crazy, friends then blocks so no one can comment or message her. So poor woman can't even ask what or who or why. Crazy, crazy, crazy!!


Right and we are the bullies according to her. I blocked her a$$ as soon as I knew Annelisse on Ravelry was her and she still stalks me. What a moron! Amy if you are reading and we all know you are I am not your friend!!! Poor Ms Lonely Pants has no one and seeks out the attention of people who do not care about her. How sad.

Remember this stalking episode when she used this as her avatar? This was a screenshot of Amyknits/Annelisse's avatar from January of 2016 and she is now stalking me on Ravelry. She is one sick cookie. Twisted.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> :sm02: Thanks. Wish I hadn't posted, but there you go.


Don't we all chum. All before we knew better.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I can't believe the distance she will go . She just can not leave well enough alone. 
Pathetic! Not enough people on Rav? No one admiring her work? No one likes muddy beige knit items?
I feel almost sad for her. I think the divorce, possible end to another relationship with Dr C, children at an age to be on their own, no relationship with her sisters, no real career, has left her life empty, and she has become very bitter, and her mental issues are progressing rapidly. I so wish she would get the help she so desperately needs. Grow up, and leave people alone. I knew she enjoyed confrontation long ago, and will egg it on, until it happens. The sad part is, when confrontation happens, she had admin delete things as fast as she could.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> I can't believe the distance she will go . She just can not leave well enough alone.
> Pathetic! Not enough people on Rav? No one admiring her work? No one likes muddy beige knit items?
> I feel almost sad for her. I think the divorce, possible end to another relationship with Dr C, children at an age to be on their own, no relationship with her sisters, no real career, has left her life empty, and she has become very bitter, and her mental issues are progressing rapidly. I so wish she would get the help she so desperately needs. Grow up, and leave people alone. I knew she enjoyed confrontation long ago, and will egg it on, until it happens. The sad part is, when confrontation happens, she had admin delete things as fast as she could.


Don't forget her not being able to cope with ageing. :sm11:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Well MaggieNow is now in the friends group she was so bent on joining. Funny how that works, isn't it?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well MaggieNow is now in the friends group she was so bent on joining. Funny how that works, isn't it?


Hope they enjoy each others company.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well MaggieNow is now in the friends group she was so bent on joining. Funny how that works, isn't it?


Amazing! She says on her Ravelry profile that she doesn't "have time to participate on 2 knitting sites" but she can't say she doesn't have time to *read* two knitting sites! Even those that have banned her. :sm23:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well MaggieNow is now in the friends group she was so bent on joining. Funny how that works, isn't it?


Hilarious :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

The look of desperation is never an attractive accessory.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful design and color love the way it fits you and I also like the changes in the sleeves


----------

